
HashiCorp and Microsoft team up on Terraform - johnnycarcin
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/17/hashicorp-and-microsoft-team-up-on-terraform-infrastructure-provisioning/
======
dozzie
Funny how doing anything non-standard with Windows OS requires to "team up
with Microsoft": first Docker, now Terraform. I read it as a quite a lot of
deep changes in Windows to make it fit.

